# Volrath Tribute Handles



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Thinking of replacing my disk based stainless pans (Cuisinart).  The Vollrath Tribute line has, mostly, silicone covered handles.  I would prefer metal handles and to just use a bar towel or a slip on insulated cover.  Can anyone tell me what kind of handle is under the silicone cover?  If I were to buy a silicone handled Tribute sauce pan, could I simply remove the silicone cover and would the handle be acceptable?  Would it look like the few metal handled Tribute fry pans in the line or would it be different?

Thanks!


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm, I kinda wondered the same thing.  Not for nothing, I've got AllClad and Tribute pans, and although the AllClads may be a bit shinier, the Tributes seem to perform exactly the same.  The Tribute line's handles are very comfortable and I would recomend not modifying them in any way.

Mike

Sent from my iPod.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Even though the Tribute handles are supposed to be good to 450*, I would prefer not to worry about burning or mangling them.  I may need to see whether one of the local restaurant supply places can remove the cover for me to see what is under it (assuming it is simply removable).


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If you don't like the gator grips, just buy something else.  Tribute is good but not magic, and there are plenty of other good tri-ply choices.

BDL


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

There are alternatives.  I'm just trying to find a handle I like on some tri-ply saucepans.  The Vollrath seemed like a good possibility if the gator grip handle was in fact just a removable cover. I'm more interested in function than looks.  My pans are already a mix of old cast iron skillets, old anodized Calphalon and the aforementioned Cuisinart saucepans with a smattering of other aluminum and SS pieces thrown in.  Don't like the handles on All-Clad.  I suppose I should go check out Tramontina and Calphalon.


----------



## will47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you, but let me know if you find out. I prefer the bare handles, and Vollrath does offer some pans (though not saucepans) with the bare handles as an option. They do mention that the silicone handles are permanently bonded, rather than covers which will slide off, but I'm not sure if it's possible to remove them, and if so, if the underneath would be the bare handles. The stockpots have bare metal loop handles. I got the 8 qt saucepot / stockpot recently, and love it. Despite thinking that tri-ply fully clad is overkill for a stockpot, the added heat on the sides does seem to have some benefits in terms of how fast water returns to the boil, etc. I have to say, I'm not a huge fan of the handles on the covers for the Tribute series, though.

If you don't require tri-ply, Sitram Catering (with copper disk bottom) or Mafter Bourgeat's stainless lines might be worth taking a look at. I have a few pieces of Sitram, and use it quite a bit... I find it adequate to excellent for anything I use a saucepan for. I think there's a reason (cost vs. performance) that most commercial kitchens use disk-bottom saucepans for most tasks. If you're doing delicate sauces / reductions, it might be worth investing in a multi-ply stainless or lined copper sauciére (curved side saucepan) or Windsor pan (straight angled sides).

Otherwise, you could look at Tramontina, All-Clad (though you mention you don't like the handles), or, or some higher end consumer type stuff that's good quality, you could also look at Le Creuset, CIA, Viking, or Mauviel -- sometimes you can find good deals on many of these. I have seen Mauviel M'Cook used at some high-end restaurants, so I think the stuff is pretty well made, if a bit on the expensive side.

BTW, re: All-Clad handles, are you holding the pans underhanded or overhanded? Do you use a side-towel when you hold them? I sometimes wonder if people who don't like All-Clad handles are holding them upside-down. Personally, I like the All-Clad handles (though not the price), but then, most of my pans have even less luxurious handles.

I'm not sure if you've got any Tribute cookware already, but for what it's worth, the bare tri-vent Vollrath Tribute handles feel kind of "icky" if you don't hold them using a towel, not to mention that they get much, much hotter than the handles on any consumer grade cookware. I would not recommend handling them without a side towel.


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

The tribute gator grip handle doesn't simply come off, it is molded onto the handle.  I have one pan that the silicone was damaged on the end so I removed it--in pieces.  The handle under the silicone is nearly identical to the non gator grip plated flat handle except for one small difference.  The gator grip handle has a 5/16 x1/2 hole in the handle about 2 inches from the rim of the pan  that the silicone covering anchors onto.  I should mention that the silicone cover was not damaged in use, but was sticking out of the box when it was delivered with the silicone covering on the end of the handle badly damaged. The handle itself was not. I actually prefer the standard plated metal handle this wasn't an issue for me.  It's a good pan and a great handle.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Perfect!  That's what I wanted to know without having to buy a pan and doing surgery on it to see what was actually under the Gator Grip.

Thank you!


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

will47 said:


> I don't have an answer for you, but let me know if you find out. I prefer the bare handles, and Vollrath does offer some pans (though not saucepans) with the bare handles as an option. They do mention that the silicone handles are permanently bonded, rather than covers which will slide off, but I'm not sure if it's possible to remove them, and if so, if the underneath would be the bare handles. The stockpots have bare metal loop handles. I got the 8 qt saucepot / stockpot recently, and love it. Despite thinking that tri-ply fully clad is overkill for a stockpot, the added heat on the sides does seem to have some benefits in terms of how fast water returns to the boil, etc. I have to say, I'm not a huge fan of the handles on the covers for the Tribute series, though.
> 
> If you don't require tri-ply, Sitram Catering (with copper disk bottom) or Mafter Bourgeat's stainless lines might be worth taking a look at. I have a few pieces of Sitram, and use it quite a bit... I find it adequate to excellent for anything I use a saucepan for. I think there's a reason (cost vs. performance) that most commercial kitchens use disk-bottom saucepans for most tasks. If you're doing delicate sauces / reductions, it might be worth investing in a multi-ply stainless or lined copper sauciére (curved side saucepan) or Windsor pan (straight angled sides).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice discussion. I have disk based sauce pans currently and want tri or multi-ply to replace them. Vollrath seemed like a good possibility if I could deal with the handle issue. I already use towels or slip on handle covers with my other pans so the tri-vent handles shouldn't be a problem. In addition, these are saucepans, so I would be moving them as much as I would with a saute or fry pan. I suppose I should go look at Viking, Borgeat and a few others as well. It sounds like the gator grip cover, although not a slip off, is removable and that the underlying handle is much like the non-covered handles in the Tribute line. Decisions, decisions.


----------

